

Fog Creek releases WebPutty - mgorsuch
http://www.webputty.net/

======
dmbass
Can someone explain why they would choose a name like Putty which is already a
well established and completely different software?

~~~
zavulon
I got really confused by that too. I think 99% of target audience are going to
think "oh, it's a web-based terminal app". They should change the name before
it's too late.

~~~
CWIZO
I was disappointed to find out that it was not, in fact, a web putty ...

------
RocknRolla
Maybe I'm not understanding this completely (and that's entirely possible!)
but why use 3rd party web servers? I like the idea but it just seems like it'd
be easier as a browser addon. With the browser addon:

||Step 1 > Visit Url or open file ||Step 2 > Click the addon button ||Step 3 >
Addon opens double pane and clears any current CSS ||Step 4 > Edit CSS and
refresh

There's probably already an addon like this. Admittedly I've never looked past
Firebug.

~~~
tghw
We give you SCSS/Compass and we host it for you. It's all about reducing
friction.

------
nmb
the favicon (<http://www.webputty.net/favicon.ico>) looks awfully similar to
the notepad++ logo: <http://notepad-plus-plus.org/>

~~~
ibejoeb
The graphic is by Hayes Roberts [1], licensed for use in WebPutty [2].

[1] <http://www.bluebison.net/content/?p=786> [2]
<http://www.webputty.net/credits>

~~~
smackfu
It's still odd. This whole thing seems a bit half baked.

------
vailripper
this is a pretty awesome idea. Maybe I'm just inefficient, but I always find
myself spending a stunning amount of time tweaking CSS, refreshing the page,
ad nauseum. The only downside I see is that in order to modify your site CSS,
it seems you would have to be running this tool, and you wouldn't be able to
use your IDE of choice.

~~~
alecperkins
Does exactly what it sounds like, and lets you edit the source however you
want: <http://livereload.com/>

~~~
vailripper
Is there anything like this for PC?

~~~
alecperkins
The older CLI version of Livereload is Ruby-based and can be installed on
Windows. <https://github.com/mockko/livereload>

------
davesims
It's what you always wished Firebug's css view would actually do.

~~~
Fzznik
Try the "Edit CSS" feature in the Web Developer plugin. It works surprisingly
well for most things, in the way you are probably wishing for.

------
jedcn
Bug Report? Mark Pilgrim's named is spelled incorrectly on this page:
<http://www.webputty.net/credits>.

~~~
tghw
Have a fix in for the next deploy.

------
pkamb
Why is the favicon the Notepad++ lizard?

~~~
guywithabike
They have permission to use it. They're looking for a new one now.

------
rksprst
Somewhat similar functionality to <http://www.stiqr.com/> Although for stiqr
would work even if you don't know HTML/CSS.

Wish the stiqr guys had a bit more exposure. Awesome product.

------
sfk
Could someone explain why most recent websites look as if the members of the
target audience are five-year old children? This is not a troll - I'm honestly
wondering if anyone actually likes such a "design".

~~~
guywithabike
Can you explain why you think the design targets "five-year old children"? All
you did was make a reductive, flippant accusation without backing it up at
all.

~~~
nl
I don't think it really needs explanation - using the term "fisher price
style" is quite a common way of describing that style.

For example:

 _Each Fisher Price style button leading through to a small nugget of
information that users can consume very quickly and move on or should we
continue designing pages that are more traditional in their layout (more
text+images)?_

[http://www.welcomebrand.co.uk/blog/2010/09/10/the-
dumbening-...](http://www.welcomebrand.co.uk/blog/2010/09/10/the-dumbening-of-
the-web/)

Personally, I don't think it's a bad thing at all. Obviously the grandparent
disagrees, but the question is quite valid.

------
scotto
I really like this idea and design. In particular the "Tour" is great! I think
I will get real use from this service.

~~~
swah
I wonder if they used that tour making library posted here the other day...

~~~
tghw
Yup, we used the Guiders library posted by the Optimizely guys:
<https://github.com/jeff-optimizely/Guiders-JS>

~~~
swah
Cool, they should link to your page as an example. Don't you think a "Previous
step" button would be useful?

